# How much feed?



## Kristina (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm trying to figure out how much feed per cow, they are pregnant and/or nursing Herefords. The bull stays in the pasture with them, so we generally have lots of pregnant cows. They have grass and hay, but we are also using feed from the local co-op.


----------

